# Do not forget you...



## mike_cos (Jul 4, 2011)

35 y ago Colonel Yonatan Netanyahu died during "Thunderbolt Op."
He was, is and will be an example and inspiration for us...
You was a real SOF commander, a real man
March 13, 1946 - July 4, 1976
Rest In Peace Sir.
Respect









"Yoni"

THUNDERBOLT OPERATION


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 5, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Colonel.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace, Colonel.


----------

